# singles



## stevieuk1 (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know if this is allowed but sure I will find out, I have been over here a bout 5 weeks, its hard to make friends and even harder to meet any single ladies, has anyone got any advice on this, i live in nicosia area which is no help at all. It can be damn lonely, just would be nice to meet some new friends steve


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of lonely folk out there - and no organised way of meeting new people. I met my Cypriot wife in the UK. She has many girlfriends who also studied abroad and now find that they don't fit in with the local singles scene. They constantly ask me if I have any friends that they could be introduced to, but most of my friends are already married or in relationships. Maybe there's room for developing into an electronic matchmaker! 

Are you staying in Cyprus? Tell me a bit about yourself (as they say in speed dating circles). I have absolutely no idea if there are any singles clubs, dating services etc in Nicosia - I've certainly never heard of any.


----------



## stevieuk1 (Feb 28, 2009)

hi thanks for reply
yes it seems that i'm not the only one, I'm 50 but a young 50 lol, I still enjoy the social world which i am lacking, i'm divorced and living in latia near nicosia on my own.
I was expecting a vibrant expat community but they appear to be based in paphos or too far away for me, larnaca is still a bit of a drive too.
I work quite a lot and when i have time off i'm at a loss, i don't want to become a bar fly, so maybe if there are any clubs etc out there i could join. if there are a lot of single ex pats maybe like you suggested they could somehow form a singles site. Its getting so bad i'm thinking of going to join the jobless in the uk, as money is not everything, but it helps i know, i know i've only been here 5 weeks but if thats what i have to expect then i'm thinking of leaving in the near future, maybe i should try to open an english pub lol.
feel a bit low over the whole thing at the moment as i have the weekend off and all i can think of doing is watching a dvd , how sad lol, thanks for reply steve aka billy no mates


----------

